# ICE HOLE



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

Gillgitter said:


> Size wise 8" is plenty. I've pulled some pretty big fish out of them. 10 inch is too big for tip ups.
> For what its worth last year I got a 8" Nils and 20v Dewalt set up. Its great for ice under a 8-10 inches thick but chews through the batteries on thick ice. Seeing how I usually use a machine to get out on the ice weight isn't really a concern so I'm going back to gas or propane next year.


you might want to try HT EXTREME POLAR THERM TIP-UP works on 6-10'' holes has high R Rating keeps holes ice free telescopic No Fail Trips Flag Unique Tangle Free and hook keeper, no problem on 10'' hole, pretty nice tip up, line feeds out really smooth..


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I had a 10" Jiffy years ago, returned it and went with the 8". Then sold that & went with the 6" lazer/Ridgid. 

My biggest issue was "floor space" in the shanty. 10" hole takes up a TON of space & a lot more $h!t seems to find it's way down to the bottom. I really like the size of the 8" K-Drill (7.5").


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> I had a 10" Jiffy years ago, returned it and went with the 8". Then sold that & went with the 6" lazer/Ridgid.
> 
> My biggest issue was "floor space" in the shanty. 10" hole takes up a TON of space & a lot more $h!t seems to find it's way down to the bottom. I really like the size of the 8" K-Drill (7.5").


Ya. I don't like the idea of a hole my electronics could fall right through.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> Ya. I don't like the idea of a hole my electronics could fall right through.


The holes not to big, your electronics are to small!! 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

hawgeye said:


> The holes not to big, your electronics are to small!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If ya cant reach bottom, may as well scrape the sides.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I prefer chainsaw size!:mischeif:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I have both. 8 is plenty. There is a reason we call the 10 “ankle buster”


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

8 is plenty, anything you catch here will come through an 8. I was at my buddys lake, caught a 35 in. pike on a tip up,, with 15 in. girth, came out of a 6 in. hole


----------



## Magic Man (Apr 17, 2010)

Martian said:


> 8 is plenty, anything you catch here will come through an 8. I was at my buddys lake, caught a 35 in. pike on a tip up,, with 15 in. girth, came out of a 6 in. hole


I THINK A 5TH OR A LITER ARE THE BEST SIZE


----------

